# Lost AT paddle w/ yellow tape: SSV



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey Ture that sucks. Which steep section? Andrew and I are heading up there on friday. If you wan't to return to the seen of the crime let me know. Glad your OK.

kent



Ture said:


> The swim was no good. It was in a steep section and it sucked a big fat guy's hairy balls.
> 
> The paddle is a black/blue AT3. The distinguishing feature is yellow electrical tape all over it. Name (Ture Hoefner) and # are on it. Looks like a bumble bee.
> 
> Last seen in one of the steep rapids above the narrows (SSV).


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

It was the section with the long slide/cascade that you start on the right side. I think it is the first big one after box springs mattress.

Someone found the paddle this weekend!


----------

